# how long does the season usually last



## tdalke (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been out dove hunting about 5 times and I feel like I've been seeing less and less the more I go. Does the season windel down pretty soon after it begins or am I just having some trouble finding them? Any advice from anybody? Im new to dove hunting so I'm not sure if I'm doin it right.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Where are you from? Here in ND the season goes pretty fast...they don't stick around once it starts to get even a little cold. There should still be a good couple weeks left, though.


----------



## tdalke (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm located in grand forks. Usually i just drive around looking for em and then just walk a tree line.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Your season there will probably be real short. I don't think you are missing anything they are just starting to move out already. A couple cold nights is really all it takes.


----------

